# i punched my co-worker in the face infront of everyone!



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

no i didn't....but it was my last day of work today as a cook and he's been sorta bossy with me and he asked me to do something and I let him speak for awhile giving instructions then I cut him off like the jerk I can be and said NO i don't want to do that with full eye contact and i made a scary face (I think) and he gave back a OH crap I don't want to mess with him type face

then as i was leaving for work i was walking out all macho like and he's like scared now and like see ya <my name> and i'm like whatever sucka then round house kicked him into the janitor room...not really, i just say bye man and that was it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

False advertising! :cry


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^I agree!! Go punch some fool for real and report back here immediately!! Good luck I hope your next job goes better friend.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

lol


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

You can still punch someone out. You can punch some of my coworkers in the face. They have been real bad lately. :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Halcyon - you handled it better than that guy would have! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:clap 

but I agree that it's false advertising. Go back and punch him NOW :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I think my skull would shatter into a thousand pieces (like glass) if someone punched me. 

Note to self: Don't mess with Halcyon.


----------

